# Surge quiz!!



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

You guys do the math is this surge or not . I think is big lie!!!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

It is not. It is presurge. There are now yellow, orange, and red colors that will sometimes show up on the map, in that order, in advance of a surge. I have seen it jump from yellow to surge, and from orange to nothing. 

Likely it's all just an attempt to tease more drivers out onto the road, just like the high demand text messages. 

The end result is no surge, no high demand, lots of drivers, low wait times for customers, cheap fares, higher Uber cut (nearly 40%), and drivers traded their car's value and time for minimal cash.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

You are just realising that Uber may be exploiting you?

Seriously?

You haven't seen anything yet!

Uber are about to launch a new service to take on Fedex and let me tell you - that is nothing - I have inside info on their next 12 roll-outs and it all equals less $ but more being used (sorry utilised?) by the mugs in illegal Uber X capacity. All they have been doing to date is trying to figure "what is a drivers bottom line and the lowest we can squeeze them for" - I even heard one community manager refer to his drivers as the "monkeys"!

The group laughed... as they all said aloud - "pay Uber peanuts and get UBER MONKEYS" their emphasis not mine PS - and yes they were drunk and yes this is the kinda crap I'm sure many a Uber SUV driver g=hears as they love using SUV or LUX as they get them for... free!


----------

